# cleaning paper woofers...



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi folks,

I know about the usual suspect, vacuum with the soft brush. I've heard of ppl using Swiffer type cloth, Scotch Tape, etc. But I'm wondering if there's any other tricks that you guys use? Tying to clean the woofers of a pair of Technics sb-4500 I've picked up today.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

No, not me. I only use a very soft paint brush.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I set my ShopVac to exhaust and just blow all the dust off.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks guys,

I think I have my answeres; good ol' fashion way is still the best way.

How about maintenance, these speakers are pretty old. I always thought that the best maintenance was using them regularly and good normal temperature control. Is there any other pointers?


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

yoda13 said:


> How about maintenance, these speakers are pretty old. I always thought that the best maintenance was using them regularly and good normal temperature control. Is there any other pointers?


http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=340-513


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I once brought up 'soft brushes' to clean electronics, including speaker cones, to my wife. She got me a very, very soft makeup brush. It is softer than any brush I've ever used and works great - especially for front faces of equipment which can have some plastic displays that easily scratch. This one won't. You can get it in any beauty section (or have your wife/girlfriend get one).


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

gtpsuper24 said:


> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=340-513


That's pretty much was I was hoping to find. Thanks!



cavchameleon said:


> I once brought up 'soft brushes' to clean electronics, including speaker cones, to my wife. She got me a very, very soft makeup brush. It is softer than any brush I've ever used and works great - especially for front faces of equipment which can have some plastic displays that easily scratch. This one won't. You can get it in any beauty section (or have your wife/girlfriend get one).


Great idea!! I just finished cleaning the little crevices with one of them makeup brush. Didn't have to buy a paintbrush. Thanks!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

yoda13 said:


> That's pretty much was I was hoping to find. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!! I just finished cleaning the little crevices with one of them makeup brush. Didn't have to buy a paintbrush. Thanks!


They are pretty awesome. Paint brushes are too rough. I have several different sizes that my wife picked up for me. One of them is huge compared to the pick I posted. And yes, they really get into the crevices without scratching the face plate. I wish they made a vacuum brush with soft bristles like the makeup ones.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I found the larger brush (wife got me many sizes). Anyway, it's classified as a 'neck duster' used by hair salons. Looks like this:










I think she purchased it at Sally Beauty Supply, but probably can be found on Amazon. It's extremely soft like the smaller ones, but nice for dusting larger areas. I simply shake it when done or vacuum the brush end.

Found it on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Diane-Large-N...F8&qid=1364955531&sr=8-9&keywords=neck+duster
Pretty cheap - only 5.80.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i use a swiffer duster to clean mine.i think anything fairly soft will work fine.just use a lite touch,and you will be fine.


----------

